# 6 week post partum & preventive exam



## sknapp56 (Aug 30, 2011)

Patient came in for routine 6 week post partum exam and was due for annual wellness exam can both be billed? I believe the annual wellness would not be covered at same time as 6 week post partum.


----------



## valleyobgynut (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree I don't think you can bill for the annual exam at the same time as a pp visit. One of my docs did this and I told him not to do an annual at the pp visit if the patient is due for a pap he can go ahead and do that but not the full physical exam. I would have the patient come back after she is out of the global period.


----------



## mksumne (Sep 13, 2011)

Did your office provide global care for the OB patient?  Your postpartum visit is not going to hit a CCI edit if you are using 99024 for global care.  I see no reason why you couldn't do both at the same time, as long as your coding/documentation supports both.  
Melissa


----------

